# Fast, Light, Durable Framing Saw



## TungOilTim

I love Ridgid tools. Thanks for the review, when I need one, I'll be sure to look at this one.


----------



## PineInTheAsh

Wow! at $19.99 gonna buy three at my HD and sell two on on eb an CL

This is so easy.


----------



## TheDane

I don't know where you came up with $19.99 ??? Even factory refurbs cost right at $100.

If you can find them for $19.99 go for it.


----------



## richgreer

Sure wish I could buy Ridgid at some place other than HD. Our local HD is a disaster. I just don't go there. Lowes and even Menards are vastly superior stores in this area. I realize that is not universally true.


----------



## kcrandy

For richgreer,

Go to that lousy HD and buy the cheapest thing you can so you can get the sales slip that invites you to report on your experience via computer and rip 'em! Tell them just why you hate that store. I did that for about a year here in KC and I hope other people did, too, because, wow, have they changed! They can get better if they want to and you have to help them want to.

As to Ridgid tools, I'm just using my first Ridgid tool, circular sander, and love it.


----------



## 308Gap

rich greer try this http://www.cpoprotools.com/products/zrr3203.html


----------



## davidmicraig

Only bad thing about CPO is that the tools are refurbished and utilize their own warranty rather than the Ridgid lifetime service agreement. I have bought some bosch items from CPO before and was happy with the tools. But a ten dollar savings for refurbed, rather than new, plus the more limited warranty I would not think worth it.

Great review and I do believe this will be added to my tool collection pretty soon. I have been needing a good circular saw and this one definitely looks like a winner.

David


----------



## BigG

Yes, this saw is a winner! I got one a couple years ago when I tore my shoulder in two places and need the lighter weight of this saw. Plus I have not found an instance where I ever need more than a 61/2 inch saw.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Great saw I may upgrade my Skil saw to a Rigid framing saw.


----------



## TheDane

My old circular saw (a Skil) hasn't seen the light of day since the Fuego arrived!


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review I like Ridgid tools too.


----------



## Retrowood

I also purchased this saw originally for doing a roof for my brother and felt it was a great piece of equipment. Since then this is my go-to saw w/ a Clamp straight edge system for cutting down ply panels. Very smooth, light and accurate. Since I bought mine price has been lowered, it's a even better bargain now.


----------

